# How come dealers can't get Force 50/36 chain rin?



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

I am looking to buy a Force group set, but I can't find someone stocking cranks with 50/36chain ring. Is 50/36 a relatively new option? I found this chain ring in a Red group at $200 more, but I'm not ready to shell out extra for something that would be overkill for my level.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

You could get the 50/34 and get another company's (say, FSA) 36-tooth inner ring.

Asad


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Is there that huge a difference between 34 a 36? - compensate with the cassette.


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

asad137 said:


> You could get the 50/34 and get another company's (say, FSA) 36-tooth inner ring.
> 
> Asad


Sram makes a 36 ring. It's listed on their site but for some reason, it's not a popular choice.


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

natethomas2000 said:


> Is there that huge a difference between 34 a 36? - compensate with the cassette.



Apparently not from this graph. My objective is to have a smoother shifting when I transition from small to large ring.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

roadbike_moron said:


> Sram makes a 36 ring. It's listed on their site but for some reason, it's not a popular choice.


I know; my suggestion was for if you can't get the crankset with the 36T ring within a reasonable time, then you could always get the 34T and swap it.

Asad


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

You could buy the Force 50/34. Then get a SRAM Red 36 Inner-ring for about 30-50 bucks probably more towards the lower part of that guess. It would still be cheaper than SRAM Red, and you would have a 34 if you ever feel like trying it out as well.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

roadbike_moron said:


> Apparently not from this graph. My objective is to have a smoother shifting when I transition from small to large ring.


Is this an online calculator, if so, would you please post a link - I like it.
Thx!


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

AJL said:


> Is this an online calculator, if so, would you please post a link - I like it.
> Thx!



It was a jpeg file.

Try Sheldon Brown http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/


----------

